# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Χάθηκε κακαρίκι

## Margarita_Neibis

Χάσαμε το κουκλί της φώτο. Περιοχή Κολωνός.
3 πιτσιρίκια ζουν ένα δράμα. Οι γονείς δε φαντάζεστε! Είναι της κουμπάρας μου.
Θα το ανεβάσω και σε ομάδες στο fb.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι ρε Μαργαρίτα! Κρίμα το πουλάκι! Ελπίζω να βρεθεί σύντομα. Τα βήματα τα ακολουθήσατε; Το κλουβί έξω με σπόρια και νερό, αφισοκόλληση σε κεντρικά σημεία και pet shop και βόλτες στη γειτονιά μήπως και βρεθεί;

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ευθύμη τώρα το έμαθα μόλις. Θα οργανωθούμε. Πρώτα έβαλα στο fb. Καταλαβαίνεις τι πανικός επικρατεί. 
Ελπίζω να ακούσει και τα δικά μου και να έρθει πάλι κοντά.μένουμε πάνω κάτω οπότε είναι κοντά τα μπαλκόνια.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Μακάρι να βρεθεί. Δεν ξέρω την περιοχή..εχει πάρκα, δέντρα εκει γύρω?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Έχει ένα πάρκο αρκετά πιο πέρα αλλά έχει και μπαλκόνια ψηλά με παπαγάλους γύρω.
Φοβάμαι όμως καρακάξες και γλάρους. Είμαστε γεμάτοι.

----------


## Soulaki

Αχ, Μακαρι να, βρεθεί....

----------


## jk21

Δεν  νομιζω να επιτεθουν σε ενηλικο πουλι . Δεν ειναι αρπακτικα ,χτυπανε κυριως φωλιες με νεοσσους απροστατευτους και αυγα

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Δημήτρη είχα δει μια φώτο παλαιότερη με έναν γλαρο να αρπάζει ένα περιστέρι και από τότε τα φοβάμαι ακόμα πιο πολύ. Υπερβολική μπορεί να είμαι το ξέρω. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Ισως ... εδω μεσα; δεν το θυμαμαι .Αν εχει δει κατι τετοιο , ολα πιθανα

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

> Ισως ... εδω μεσα; δεν το θυμαμαι .Αν εχει δει κατι τετοιο , ολα πιθανα


Όχι στο δίκτυο. Θα ψάξω το απόγευμα να το βρω

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Δημήτρη αυτό είχα διαβάσει
http://www.peoplegreece.com/article/...pa-fragkiskou/

----------


## jk21

ειλικρινα με εντυπωσιαζει το γεγονος τοσο για το κορακι (που ειναι κυριως πτωμοφαγο πτηνο και αντε να φαιε νεοσσους σε φωλιες ή κυριως αυγα πουλιων ) και πολυ περισσοτερο για τον γλαρο !

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

> ειλικρινα με εντυπωσιαζει το γεγονος τοσο για το κορακι (που ειναι κυριως πτωμοφαγο πτηνο και αντε να φαιε νεοσσους σε φωλιες ή κυριως αυγα πουλιων ) και πολυ περισσοτερο για τον γλαρο !


Λες να είναι φωτομονταζ ψεύτικη ιστορία; όλα είναι πιθανά στο διαδίκτυο 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Οι γλάροι τρώνε περιστέρια. Υπάρχουν πολλά βιντεάκια στο YouTube.

----------


## Soulaki

Κανένα νέο, με το πουλακι?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τίποτα....

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

θα βρεθει παιδια θετικες σκεψεις να κανουμε ολοι

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ούτε καν. Πέρασαν μέρες. 


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

